# Pre-rut to Rut



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have been seeing a lot of light sparring recently sitting in my stand. Then tonight I watched a violent fight between a 2x2 and a mature 4x5. Needless to say which deer came out on top, poor 2x2 didn't stand a chance. Just wondering if you guys are seeing any rut activity starting? Just seems about 2 weeks early to me.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Getting ready to go out myself this morning. Hopefully I see a little myself! That would be pretty cool - this is my first season.

From most of the people I have talked to, and stuff I have read on the net - the pre-rut/rut should be starting now. 7-10 days after the full moon. Today is day 5 after the last one.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How many of you guys have seen an all out fight? Ive seen some sparing but nothing close to a full out fight....


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Watched a pretty good one last weekend. It was with two very nice bucks, probably in the 140-150 range for both of them. They went at it for a little over 8 min before the smaller 4x5 took off with his tail between his legs and the bigger 5x6 chasing after him. I lost site of them in the corn field so I am not sure how much longer they went at it, but I would be willing to guess they are starting to get rutted up now.

But then again, that was the only one I got to watch. So who knows? But I would be willing to guess by this weekend, they should be pretty close to getting into full swing.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

About 4 years ago I had an absolute war that lasted for about 5 minutes less than 75 yards from my stand. The place the bucks were was through some very thick brush. Every so often I would catch a glimpse of their legs and necks and the leaves flying around everywhere. It was intense, nothing I could ever replicate on a set of rattling antlers. I have seen a few bucks pushing each other around as well, but nothing like that fight. Here in western WI the pre-rut is just getting started. Had a few friends see some nice bucks this weekend, but nothing is chasing yet. I think next weekend should start to get good around here and I can't wait!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have not seen much for fighting, but I did see a small 4x4 come out of some trees about 60 yards from 3 doe with his game face on. He attempted to mount one of the does a couple different times and then chased her out of sight. This took place last Friday night.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I shot a 5x5 that responded to some rattling a week ago. I moved a stand to where he had scrapes up and down the tree row. Just before I shot him he was working another scrape. I would say the rut is coming, cold weather next week should really start getting them curious.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Had a nice shooter come by at the wrong angle and too damn fast this am. He was trotting about twenty yards behind three does. If only they would have come a bit closer to me!!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I was out the past couple days "vacation bowhunt" and was able to get this guy to come to within point blank range "under my stand" with the use of a decoy and a snort weeze and some rattling.
Took him with a fixed blade slick trick, thought I'd get better penetration since they are a very tough head with sharp german blades. But his thick ribs stopped it, it did do it's job thou and he didn't even wreck my arrow!
If you look close you can see my decoy in the far back left side of the field. He was a big bodied old buck with one of the bases going over 8".

Here are a coouple photos of the old boy.
Good luck this fall!
gb


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow! beautiful buck


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Goatboy, Beautiful Buck....heres to you :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The chase is on!

Halloween night I witnessed alot of activity from small bucks hounding does. Watched one paticular horned up forkhorn put on several miles chasing a doe around.

Friday night stuck a big bodied mid 130's, possibly 140'ish buck who was hot on a doe.

This is the week boys, get em before the gun hunters do!

I may just go sit in the stands this week to try and get some good video footage.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

nice buck. love the pictures!!


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

That first picture is unbelievable!!!!
good job


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres the buck I shot Nov. 2. Hot on a doe.


























140 gross, 137 Net. 12 inch G2's, 17 in. inside. Almost didnt shoot him, VERY glad I did.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Have you ever noticed everybody always puts the tag on the left antler.....why is that?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats......Very nice buck.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice buck! I had to look at my pics from last year and mine is on the left side too. thats a good question.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice bucks boys! Got me excited for this wekend. I have been seeing a lot of smaller bucks, no shooters yet. This weekend could be good though and I've got a 4 day weekend to bow hunt till I drop Wohoo!  The rut is on in western WI!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

wow nice deer. I'd say the rut is on. seen three buck on the trail last night, gonna give it hell all week before the gun hunters get out. good luck to everyone!


----------

